# How likely is it...



## HollyMMF (Dec 6, 2009)

We are currently in Prague, Czech Republic, and are looking to move to Athens. We were wondering what would be the best way to go about finding an apartment. We did apartment sharing to start here, and we absolutely hated it (only met the people upon arrival), it would be ideal for us to pick out a place of our own to start with.

How likely is it that we could go to Athens, stay in a hostel for a couple of days and find an apartment to move into ASAP? Do they require a certain amount of time for paperwork? Are there income/employment requirements?

Or, is it possible to line up an apartment before arriving there? Any suggestions for areas to avoid, or good expat neighborhoods to look for?

Any help is appreciated


----------



## HollyMMF (Dec 6, 2009)

I forgot to mention we also have a small dog. Are pets commonly accepted in apartments? Are there extra fees for having a pet?


----------



## pellasgos (Mar 9, 2010)

HollyMMF said:


> I forgot to mention we also have a small dog. Are pets commonly accepted in apartments? Are there extra fees for having a pet?


Hello, or djin dobre! I have a site that might be helpful, it's spiti.gr
Don't know if you are still looking hope this helps.


----------



## HollyMMF (Dec 6, 2009)

pellasgos said:


> Hello, or djin dobre! I have a site that might be helpful, it's spiti.gr
> Don't know if you are still looking hope this helps.


Thank you, but unfortunately I don't speak Greek


----------



## TinaGreece (Mar 11, 2010)

Hi 

I would say most likely! I agree with you that it’s definitely better to find an apartment upon arrival. Usually when an apartment is for rent the landlord puts up an advertisement at the main entrance, so you could just take a walk around the area you want to live in and look for these adds. They are everywhere. Another way is to register with a few of the thousands estate agents. I think they usually charge a half or a hole months rent. Then of course you will find many advertisements in the newspapers. There is not much paperwork except of signing the contract and pay a months rent in deposit, some want two. 

Regarding your dog, I don’t think you will have a big problem with that. Dogs are common pets here in Greece and there are no extra fees. 

Good luck and welcome to Greece!

Tina


----------



## TinaGreece (Mar 11, 2010)

And by the way... if you want to get an idea of prices and areas have a look at....

aggeliopolis.gr/attici?ca=9_s&md=th&q=&cg=1020&w=1&st=u&mre=&ros=&roe=&ss=&se=


----------



## TinaGreece (Mar 11, 2010)

TinaGreece said:


> And by the way... if you want to get an idea of prices and areas have a look at....
> 
> aggeliopolis.gr/attici?ca=9_s&md=th&q=&cg=1020&w=1&st=u&mre=&ros=&roe=&ss=&se=


I forgot to tell you that you need to put www in front of the link, but you probably would figure that out on your own. It’s a link where you can buy/sell things and I have chosen Athens and Rental. So everything you see is for rent in Athens, just if you want to get an idea of prices and areas.


----------



## HollyMMF (Dec 6, 2009)

Thank you very much, Tina! That is good to hear


----------

